# Machines I want but will probably never own



## vincent52100 (Feb 4, 2021)

There are some machines that, to a certain individual, hold a magnetic attraction. Just the appearance and design pull you to toward them. In motorcycles for me it is the Vincent Rapide A, the “ plumbers nightmare”. A very visceral machine.

     In metal working, remember, I’m relatively new to machining although I have several years of mechanical experience, and have little hands on experience. I do a lot of reading and watch a lot of videos. I’ve noticed that there are some machines that I have a fascination with. As follows
Lathe - Monarch 10 ee
Mill - Tree 2uvr
Shaper - Atlas 7B
Saw - Keller powered hacksaw 
Can I afford them? No
Do I have room? No
Do I have the ability to use them? No
Am I likely to ever acquire them? No
FDo I want them? YES!
Do you have machines that appeal to you the same way or am I just weird ?
Thanks


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 4, 2021)

Mori seiki mvjr


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 4, 2021)

For me it would be an underdrive lathe and a knee mill.


----------



## mcostello (Feb 4, 2021)

Lodge and Shipley Power turn. 2 speed tailstock, the force to wind in an 1" drill in mild steel is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Surface grinder...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 4, 2021)

This seems similar to the Ginger-Mary Ann or the Phoebe-Monica-Rachel question..........


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 4, 2021)

CNC plasma table


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2021)

Lately , I need a darn good coffee maker machine ! 

Hardinge HLV-H and a nice Colchester would do me nicely .


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 4, 2021)

Mary Ann!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 4, 2021)

A knee mill.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 4, 2021)

Vincent,
You are perfectly normal!

More room-More time.
That's all I ask.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 4, 2021)

Most definitely Mary Ann. Mike


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 4, 2021)

Surface grinder
one of those $1000 drill/end-mill grinders.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2021)

Mary Ann, now I have to go back and look at the original question.  
Oh yeah, a better mill, and room for it....


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 4, 2021)

*Moto Guzzi 850 Eldarado* (Oh? They haven't made that since the mid '70s?)
and the stability to ride it. (and walk) With a motorcycle like that, the women will find *you*.

Whaddayoumean I have to specify a machine tool?
Well, a full size Bridgeport and the room to set it up.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 4, 2021)

I might consider murder for an additional 200-300 sq ft of shop space..........................


----------



## hman (Feb 5, 2021)

Hardinge!  I just recently fulfilled my wish for a knee mill ... love it!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 5, 2021)

a haas vf2 ss and a cnc lathe


----------



## utson (Feb 5, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> There are some machines that, to a certain individual, hold a magnetic attraction. Just the appearance and design pull you to toward them. In motorcycles for me it is the Vincent Rapide A, the “ plumbers nightmare”. A very visceral machine.
> 
> In metal working, remember, I’m relatively new to machining although I have several years of mechanical experience, and have little hands on experience. I do a lot of reading and watch a lot of videos. I’ve noticed that there are some machines that I have a fascination with. As follows
> Lathe - Monarch 10 ee
> ...


Not weird at all,


----------



## tjb (Feb 5, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Surface grinder...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Ditto.  Been looking for one for a couple of years now.  Either too much, too far, or I'm too late.


----------



## Ianagos (Feb 5, 2021)

Well if you really want them just keep looking you may eventually find them. When I started with a 9x20 lathe I never imagined the kind of machines I have now. Heck I didn’t even know they existed. But you can have them if you try. I just don’t get new cars but instead new machines.

I still want a 10ee in great condition or some other small tool room lathe. They always Go for very high prices so I think some people want them more than me. 

And while I have an old crusty surface grinder I want a bit newer of one that’s a bit larger.


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 5, 2021)

A customer offered to sell me a BLOHM 12 x 24 surface grinder.
It is a hydraulic machine, so I believe it can be run both manually and automatically.
I didn't ask how much as I have three machines there now and he has been gently pushing for their removal.


----------



## Boswell (Feb 5, 2021)

Monarch 10E.   just set it the shop to look at .


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 5, 2021)

hardinge hlv h and a hardinge vertical mill


----------



## joebaby (Feb 5, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> There are some machines that, to a certain individual, hold a magnetic attraction. Just the appearance and design pull you to toward them. In motorcycles for me it is the Vincent Rapide A, the “ plumbers nightmare”. A very visceral machine.
> 
> In metal working, remember, I’m relatively new to machining although I have several years of mechanical experience, and have little hands on experience. I do a lot of reading and watch a lot of videos. I’ve noticed that there are some machines that I have a fascination with. As follows
> Lathe - Monarch 10 ee
> ...


No, you are not weird. I have a similar list.The Monarch 10EE is on it, Though I would settle for tool room Hardinge lathe. The Vincent motorcycle is on my,  and most peoples lists. I do have a Bridgeport M head 1948 vintage.  l also own a Motorcycle in restoration. A 1948 Sunbeam S-7 You should find a space for one item on your list, and grow from there. We only go this way once. Go for it!  Don't worry about the ability to use them, that will come in time.


----------



## Ianagos (Feb 5, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> A customer offered to sell me a BLOHM 12 x 24 surface grinder.
> It is a hydraulic machine, so I believe it can be run both manually and automatically.
> I didn't ask how much as I have three machines there now and he has been gently pushing for their removal.



That seems like a good machine. You should get it. 

I’ve been searching for a 12x24 okamoto but I dont really have space at the moment


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 5, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> This seems similar to the Ginger-Mary Ann or the Phoebe-Monica-Rachel question..........



Those of us old enough to remember wouldn’t know what to do with em anymore lol!


----------



## Moderatemixed (Feb 5, 2021)

I think, why limit yourself. So, Monica AND Rachel. 10EE in the corner of the room. Norton 6x18 surface grinder to keep things “grounded”. Just my 2 cents. Thanks for the laugh lads. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 5, 2021)

Mary-Ann, definitely Mary-Ann! As for the machines #1 a Moore #3 Jig Grinder, I have no use for it but I loved running it when I was an apprentice. Another machine from my apprenticeship, and #2 on my list would be a Tree mill, very solid, very accurate, rugged, and a breeze to tram in.
Did I mention Mary-Ann?
Richard


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 7, 2021)

IF I had to pick one it would be the 10ee


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 8, 2021)

joebaby said:


> No, you are not weird. I have a similar list.The Monarch 10EE is on it, Though I would settle for tool room Hardinge lathe. The Vincent motorcycle is on my,  and most peoples lists. I do have a Bridgeport M head 1948 vintage.  l also own a Motorcycle in restoration. A 1948 Sunbeam S-7 You should find a space for one item on your list, and grow from there. We only go this way once. Go for it!  Don't worry about the ability to use them, that will come in time.


Unfortunately time is the limiting factor for me. Things happen and sometimes nature throws something at us that we never expected. But, regardless, I can still wish and keep on keeping on. Who knows what may happen.


----------



## tjb (Feb 8, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> Unfortunately time is the limiting factor for me. Things happen and sometimes nature throws something at us that we never expected. But, regardless, I can still wish and keep on keeping on. Who knows what may happen.


You sure live in a beautiful part of the Smokey's.  If I lived up there, I don't think I'd own ANY tools.  I'd just sit on the porch and gaze at the scenery.

Regards


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 8, 2021)

A Lamborghini Diablo


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 8, 2021)

Probably like many of us, money really isn’t the main limitation anymore...my wish list is limited by available space and then by the hassle that finding, buying, moving, installing, fixing, accessorizing, and learning how to use the new thing effectively brings.

Now if somebody had or could make a magic machine tool wand, then wow, I take it all back.  I need more.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 8, 2021)

@DavidR8  , what's an underdrive lathe?

And my wish?  a Mikron FM2 milling machine - I'd sell most of my equipment for one.  they are unbeatable!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @DavidR8 , what's an underdrive lathe?
> 
> And my wish? a Mikron FM2 milling machine - I'd sell most of my equipment for one. they are unbeatable!



Maybe under drive is the wrong term but a lathe, maybe a SB Heavy 10 that has the motor and drive assembly in a cabinet under the machine.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 8, 2021)

@DavidR8 Ah -- like a Monarch 10EE... I see.  

-- Right now the very best values in our area are the 14X40 Taiwanese and Chinese versions of the Modern 636, in the 1500 lb range... but thir motors are slung behaind the machine.... but you can move it down with a little millwrighting....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 8, 2021)

Janderso said:


> More room-More time.


and Mori-Seiki 

but seriously folk, a surface grinder and my shop will be complete. I will never want for more.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 8, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Maybe under drive is the wrong term but a lathe, maybe a SB Heavy 10 that has the motor and drive assembly in a cabinet under the machine.


No, that's what SB called them. Now that all lathes have the motors enclosed in the headstock the term has become obsolete.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 8, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> No, that's what SB called them. Now that all lathes have the motors enclosed in the headstock the term has become obsolete.


Mary Anne (Dawn Wells) passed away on Dec 30.  Guess I'll have to take the 10EE instead.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 9, 2021)

My lathe is called Ronda, my drill press is called Diane and my welder is called Wilma, and they are already a handful.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 9, 2021)

monarch 10 ee that does not have electrical issues 
I know I just want the impossi.......


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 9, 2021)

Cheeseking said:


> Those of us old enough to remember wouldn’t know what to do with em anymore lol!


Not true for all of us


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 9, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> A customer offered to sell me a BLOHM 12 x 24 surface grinder.
> It is a hydraulic machine, so I believe it can be run both manually and automatically.
> I didn't ask how much as I have three machines there now and he has been gently pushing for their removal.


NOPE, already have two, want to sell one but can't let go of a PM 2Z with cast iron base BUT the KO LEE is an man/automatic! Getting older and dont want to crank handles any more....


----------



## bakrch (Feb 9, 2021)

Realistically speaking,  I'd like a complete Emco Maximat Super 11 to replace my current Chinese manual lathe. "South Bend" sells a knock off,  but I want the real deal.

More in the spirit of this thread,  a modern 5-axis VMC will probably never find its way to my ownership, nor will a multi-axis Star swiss-turn. The software alone for these two machines seems out of reach. I also do not have a desire to work within the business models that these type of machines thrive in, but a guy can dream.

Might as well tack on an HP multi jet fusion 3D printer.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 9, 2021)

I would like to add TIG, a plasma torch, 3D printer and more.  It's not the money.  Years ago, there was always the promise of future use driving a purchase.  I just can't justify the purchases this late in my life any more..


----------



## macardoso (Feb 9, 2021)

Just finished reading "Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy" (awesome book if anybody hasn't read it) and now I hold anything Moore as the paramount of accuracy in my head. Saw a post on another forum (posted years back) of a guy who picked up a No. 3 Universal Measuring Machine and I was drooling. It looked pristine.

It amazes me that a machine that doesn't look too unlike a mill or a surface grinder could be accurate enough to calibrate gage blocks, ring gages, and CMMs.


----------



## gr8legs (Feb 9, 2021)

I feel either blessed or cursed: I have *everything *I ever wanted in my shop and even with money burning a hole in my pocket I can't think of any thing I want to add, let alone 'need'. 

That may be one additional reason I went into the 'side hustle' of locksmithing - new tools that I could justify based on 'need'. 

It's a curse I tell ya - 'tool drool'

Stu

"Make sure that your next project is beyond your skill and requires tools you don't have. You won't regret it. "


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2021)

Last night over dinner my 12 yr old step-son grilled us on our 'deadly sins' I hemmed and hawed and really couldn't think of one that applied to me.
Gluttony? Nope
Greed? Nope
Wrath? Nope
Sloth? Nope
Envy? Nope
Pride? Nope
Lust? Nope
When we got to lust, my other step-son called me out. He said that I totally lust over tools.
OK, I guess I have one... tool lust!


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 9, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I just can't justify the purchases this late in my life any more..


Wish I could talk you out of that. Its never too late for joy and feeling alive even if for a moment in time.
I'm not sure that my kids can spend my money as well as I can.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 9, 2021)

I dearly love fishing the Great Lakes.  My L. Michagan fishing boat has been up on its trailer for the past twenty years.  I need a new transome but more inportantly, it needs a new outboard.  Do I spend $10K for a new outboard on a boat that I will only use a few times a year?  Considering that I have maybe a dozen years left at best in which I could use it?  These are questions that I wouldn't have even considered twenty years ago.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 9, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I dearly love fishing the Great Lakes.  My L. Michagan fishing boat has been up on its trailer for the past twenty years.  I need a new transome but more inportantly, it needs a new outboard.  Do I spend $10K for a new outboard on a boat that I will only use a few times a year?  Considering that I have maybe a dozen years left at best in which I could use it?  These are questions that I wouldn't have even considered twenty years ago.


​Same here, but it's not so much about justifying the expense. I find myself thinking about my wife or children dealing with my stuff after I've checked out. Items weighing 100 lbs. are not really an issue, it's the ones that weigh 1000 lbs. or more that can't move themselves.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 9, 2021)

It was nice when I had a business and I could justify buying a new tool in that the revenue from a pending job would pay for the tool (mind you, I didn't say profit).  Alas, no business any more so I can't use that excuse.  However, some major remodeling jobs have justified the purchase of a variety of wood working tools.  Those major projects are winding down though.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Those are certainly considerations that creep in when we head into the last stretch. We each spend time and money the way we see fit but I have spent a few years in that 'too old to get excited' mode and its no fun at all. Seems to me that we need something to keep our juices flowing or we get sick and die a slow boring death too soon.

As part of my estate planning I have identified people (friends and relatives) and resources for my executors to call for my specialty things that might be difficult for them to handle.

You never know who is going to go first. While my bride of 52 years and I have more money left over than time, the money is used to help us enjoy the moment to its fullest.


----------



## porthos (Feb 18, 2021)

as new rivette lathe


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 18, 2021)

@RJSakowski I'd like to suggest the same advice that I gave my 83 year old friend when he was agonizing over the purchase of an expensive French military style watch... I suggested to him that if it was affordable, and it brings him regular joy (apologies to Marie Condo) that he should do the thing that makes his day better.  If a watch would do that it isn't a decision, it is an action.


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 18, 2021)

Omniturn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sycle1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Either a Brough Superior SS100 or an Agostini MV agusta, however realistically I probably have little time left to fully appreciate either the bikes or the tools, but we can dream.
Bridgeport and Surface grinder.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Next for me is a surface grinder. Then a decent Tig welder. There’s a ton of other things... but since space is so limited... I just don’t go there. No point in driving myself crazy. Hell, the glass is half full.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 18, 2021)

I would like a surface grinder, bandsaw & air compressor, but it looks like I will never have the room.


----------



## Ianagos (Feb 18, 2021)

Few days ago I turned one of my big wants into something I own. Now it’s y’all’s turn. My family thinks I’m a bit crazy but it’s what I wanted.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Feb 28, 2021)

But, but, but... what is it??? Pictures (insert puppy dog eyes here ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianagos (Feb 28, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> But, but, but... what is it??? Pictures (insert puppy dog eyes here ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk









I’m going to pick it up Thursday but my truck has been running a bit rough so it’s gonna be interesting.

Weighs in at about 18,000lbs and cost about as much as a decent house.


----------



## bakrch (Mar 1, 2021)

Ianagos said:


> I’m going to pick it up Thursday but my truck has been running a bit rough so it’s gonna be interesting.
> 
> Weighs in at about 18,000lbs and cost about as much as a decent house.



I have been using Mazak lathes for 25 years (at work), call me jealous. Great score on the Integrex!


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 1, 2021)

bakrch said:


> I have been using Mazak lathes for 25 years (at work), call me jealous. Great score on the Integrex!



I had a super quick turn 18ms before and it was a great lathe but a bit older.

I was just looking for msy lathes with matrix controller or newer and I came across this integrex for not much more money than what an Msy lathe would have cost.
L


----------



## bakrch (Mar 1, 2021)

Ianagos said:


> I had a super quick turn 18ms before and it was a great lathe but a bit older.
> 
> I was just looking for msy lathes with matrix controller or newer and I came across this integrex for not much more money than what an Msy lathe would have cost.
> L


I also spent 5 years with an sqt15ms with T-plus, and agree it was very nice even with the budget "Y-axis".  Most of my experience is with the older 90's/early 2000's equipment (M and T plus, 640 M and T), so no fiddling with the Matrix controller yet. Although, I've briefly played with it on a few interviews (really nice).

Hard to argue going integrex if it's that close in money, that thing will make you a buttload of money.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 1, 2021)

I have a nice lathe and I'm very happy with it, the only other thing I would like is a decent Bridgeport, but I don't have anywhere to put one. 

I was lamenting this fact to my wife just before dinner, and she replied "well you probably won't be riding your motorbike for many more years, so when you get rid of that you will have plenty of room." And I know she wasn't suggesting that I get rid of the bike now, we had actually just been out for  a ride just an hour earlier, and are planning a long weekend away on it with some like minded friends. She was just referring to our advancing years. And I agree with her, so perhaps I can wait five or so years. 


What really surprised me about this comment was that only a year ago she would have said "Can we afford it?"


----------



## rjs44032 (Mar 1, 2021)

It's a short list (not in any particular order):

Coborn PG3A
Coborn PS2BS Scaife Bench & Spindle
Vacuum Furnace
Short bed large swing lathe
Lapmaster or Blanchard
Wells Index model 860C
36" Surface Grinder

I'll just keep adding to it as time goes by 

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 2, 2021)

rjs44032 said:


> It's a short list (not in any particular order):
> 
> Coborn PG3A
> Coborn PS2BS Scaife Bench & Spindle
> ...



I got a small gig helping out a local manufacturer and they have about 10 brand new lapmasters. I’m helping set up their production line on those.

I sure hope they give me one when the project is over but I doubt that will happen.

Next on my list is a bigger shop. If everything goes well I’ll be tackling that this summer. 

After that a 16x32 okamoto grinder or maybe a 12x24


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 2, 2021)

Perpetual motion machine, my dad had one but sold it before I was born 

John


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 2, 2021)

rjs44032 said:


> It's a short list (not in any particular order):
> 
> Coborn PG3A
> Coborn PS2BS Scaife Bench & Spindle
> ...


Colbron PG3B

"The pivot motion is automatic and controlled via a touchscreen. Pivot angle limits, dwell time at end of stroke and pivot speed can all be pre-set.
If ‘hard’ spots exist on the diamond then temporary pivot limits can be selected whilst running.
Tools are inspected via a VS5G vision system."

You're setting the par pretty high there

And the Blanchard....

John


----------



## rjs44032 (Mar 2, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Colbron PG3B
> 
> "The pivot motion is automatic and controlled via a touchscreen. Pivot angle limits, dwell time at end of stroke and pivot speed can all be pre-set.
> If ‘hard’ spots exist on the diamond then temporary pivot limits can be selected whilst running.
> ...


Yeah the PG3B has all the bells and whistles. I ran one for a short time. But the one I really want is its predecessor PG3A. The PG3A is a manual machine. no air bearings, no computers, external cabinets, or granite top. It's really a perfect little cutting tool grinder in a small package.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------

